
Left-brain / right-brain split ain’t what it used to be - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/samkean/2009/06/30/left-brain-right-brain-split-aint-what-it-used-to-be/
======
ethos
Mmm... as far as I know, the whole 'eye' portion of this article is based on a
false assumption. I took a class in Neuroanatomy back in highschool, and IIRC
the eye is not split with the left hemisphere controlling the right eye and
right hemisphere controlling the left eye, but the left hemisphere controlling
the _right field of vision_ and the right hemisphere controlling the _left
field of vision_. This is why the optical nerve is shaped like this: |X| -
with one half of the field of vision going directly to the adjacent lobe and
the other half crossing over to the other.

Could be wrong, though.

